# [gelöst] unlösbare (?) Konflikte beim Update

## uhai

Seit Tagen hänge ich an diesen Fehlermeldungen, die hartnäckig immer wieder kommen:

```
WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

''

media-gfx/imagemagick:0

''

(media-gfx/imagemagick-7.0.9.8:0/7.0.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

<media-gfx/imagemagick-7:0/6.9.10.78=[cxx] required by (media-gfx/inkscape-0.92.4:0/0::gentoo, installed)                                                                                                                                                         

^                       ^^^^^^^^^^^^^

<media-gfx/imagemagick-7:=[cxx] required by (media-gfx/inkscape-0.92.4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

^                      ^

''

dev-libs/libpcre2:0

''

(dev-libs/libpcre2-10.33-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

dev-libs/libpcre2[pcre16,unicode] required by (dev-qt/qtcore-5.12.5-r1:5/5.12::gentoo, installed)                                                                                                                                           

^^^^^^

''
```

Anscheinend besteht inkscape auf imagemagick < 7.0 mit dem USE cxx. 

So ist es installiert:

```
[U] media-gfx/imagemagick

     Verfügbare Versionen:   6.9.10.78(0/6.9.10.78)^tu 7.0.9.8(0/7.0.9)^t **9999(0/7.0.9)*l^t {X bzip2 corefonts cxx djvu fftw fontconfig fpx graphviz hdri heif jbig jpeg jpeg2k lcms lqr lzma opencl openexr openmp pango perl png postscript q32 q8 raw static-libs svg test tiff truetype webp wmf xml zlib}                                                                            

     Installierte Versionen: 6.9.10.78(0/6.9.10.78)^t(14:22:36 15.12.2019)(X bzip2 corefonts cxx fftw fontconfig fpx graphviz hdri heif jbig jpeg jpeg2k lcms lqr openmp png raw svg tiff truetype webp wmf zlib -djvu -lzma -opencl -openexr -pango -perl -postscript -q32 -q8 -static-libs -test -xml)                                                                                    

     Startseite:             https://www.imagemagick.org/

     Beschreibung:           A collection of tools and libraries for many image formats
```

Inkscape kann ich wohl nicht updaten:

```
[I] media-gfx/inkscape

     Verfügbare Versionen:   0.92.4^t ~1.0_beta2^t **9999*l^t {cdr dbus dia exif gnome graphicsmagick imagemagick inkjar jemalloc jpeg latex lcms nls openmp postscript spell static-libs svg2 visio wpg PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="+python2_7 python3_5 python3_6 python3_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="+python2_7 python3_5 python3_6 python3_7"}                                                         

     Installierte Versionen: 0.92.4^t(14:31:35 15.12.2019)(cdr dia exif imagemagick inkjar jpeg latex lcms nls openmp postscript spell visio wpg -dbus -gnome -static-libs PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7")                                                                                                                                                     

     Startseite:             https://inkscape.org/

     Beschreibung:           SVG based generic vector-drawing program
```

Damit bleibt das so oder kann ich da noch etwas machen?

Das andere ist qtcore & libpcre2:

So habe ich qtcore installiert:

```
I] dev-qt/qtcore

     Verfügbare Versionen:   (5) 5.12.3(5/5.12)^t 5.12.5-r1(5/5.12)^t ~5.13.2(5/5.13)^t

       {debug icu systemd test}

     Installierte Versionen: 5.12.5-r1(5/5.12)^t(17:16:51 08.12.2019)(icu systemd -debug -test)

     Startseite:             https://www.qt.io/

     Beschreibung:           Cross-platform application development framework
```

und libpcre2:

```
[I] dev-libs/libpcre2

     Verfügbare Versionen:   10.32 10.33-r1 ~10.34 {bzip2 +jit libedit pcre16 pcre32 +readline +recursion-limit split-usr static-libs unicode zlib ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_RISCV="lp64 lp64d" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32"}                                                                                                                                                      

     Installierte Versionen: 10.33-r1(20:50:19 03.11.2019)(bzip2 jit pcre16 readline recursion-limit split-usr unicode zlib -libedit -pcre32 -static-libs ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_RISCV="-lp64 -lp64d" ABI_S390="-32 -64" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32")                                                                                                                                      

     Startseite:             http://www.pcre.org/

     Beschreibung:           Perl-compatible regular expression library
```

Das sieht für mich richtig aus. Aktuellste VErsion von libpcre2 mit den USE-Flags für qtcore. Also was löst dann den block aus???

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Fri Dec 20, 2019 2:43 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## franzf

Brauchst du imagemagick >7 ? Brauchst du inkscape mit imagemagick?

Wenn ja:

* inkscape bauen mit USE="imagemagick graphicsmagick"

* graphicsmagick bauen mit USE="cxx -imagemagick"

So wird inkscpae graphicsmagick für die import/export Funktionen benutzen und nicht imagemagick, und imagemagick kann auf >=7 aktualisiert werden.

Wg. libpcre2 und qtcore wäre ein vollständiges "emerge -uDNpvt @world" nicht schlecht. Komplette Ausgabe posten bittedanke.

----------

## uhai

So, da ist die Ausgabe von emerge -uDNpvt @world:

```
 emerge -uDNpvt @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge       ] net-misc/iputils-20180629::gentoo  USE="arping filecaps ipv6 ssl -SECURITY_HAZARD -caps -clockdiff -doc -gcrypt -idn -libressl -nettle -rarpd -rdisc -static -tftpd -tracepath -traceroute6"                                                                                                                                                                               

[nomerge       ]  sys-libs/libcap-2.26-r2::gentoo  USE="pam (split-usr) -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]   sys-kernel/linux-headers-4.19::gentoo  USE="-headers-only" 

[nomerge       ]    dev-lang/perl-5.30.1:0/5.30::gentoo  USE="berkdb gdbm -debug -doc -ithreads" 

[nomerge       ]     sys-libs/zlib-1.2.11-r2:0/1::gentoo  USE="minizip (split-usr) -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]      sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r3:2::gentoo  USE="-vanilla" 

[nomerge       ]       sys-devel/automake-1.16.1-r1:1.16::gentoo  USE="-test" 

[nomerge       ]        sys-apps/help2man-1.47.10::gentoo  USE="nls" 

[nomerge       ]         dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.70.0::gentoo 

[nomerge       ]          sys-devel/gettext-0.19.8.1::gentoo  USE="acl cxx ncurses nls openmp -cvs -doc -emacs -git -java -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]           dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.9-r2:2::gentoo  USE="icu ipv6 python readline -debug -examples -lzma -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 -python3_5 (-python3_7) (-python3_8)"                                                                                                                                                

[nomerge       ]            dev-lang/python-3.6.9:3.6/3.6m::gentoo  USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl (threads) tk xml -bluetooth -build -examples -hardened -libressl -test -wininst" 

[nomerge       ]             dev-tcltk/tix-8.4.3-r1::gentoo 

[nomerge       ]              x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.1.3::gentoo  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]               x11-base/xorg-proto-2019.2::gentoo 

[nomerge       ]                dev-util/ninja-1.8.2::gentoo  USE="vim-syntax -doc -emacs -test" 

[ebuild     U  ]                 dev-util/re2c-1.2.1::gentoo [1.1.1::gentoo] USE="-debug%" 2.012 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 2.012 KiB

''

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

''

media-gfx/imagemagick:0

''

($'[32mmedia-gfx/imagemagick-7.0.9.8:0/7.0.9::gentoo$'[39;49;00m, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

$'[31;01m<$'[39;49;00mmedia-gfx/imagemagick-7$'[31;01m:$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01m0$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01m/$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01m6$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01m.$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01m9$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01m.$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01m1$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01m0$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01m.$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01m7$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01m8$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01m=$'[39;49;00m[cxx] required by ($'[34mmedia-gfx/inkscape-0.92.4:0/0::gentoo$'[39;49;00m, installed)                                                                                                                                                         

^                       ^^^^^^^^^^^^^

$'[31;01m<$'[39;49;00mmedia-gfx/imagemagick-$'[31;01m7$'[39;49;00m:=[cxx] required by ($'[34mmedia-gfx/inkscape-0.92.4:0/0::gentoo$'[39;49;00m, installed)

^                      ^

''

```

Sorry für die Escape-Codes am ende, da bin ich auch noch nicht weitergekommen....

uhai

----------

## uhai

graphicagick & imagemagick - trotz geänderten USE-Flags noch immer ein Block:

```
WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

''

media-gfx/imagemagick:0

''

(media-gfx/imagemagick-7.0.9.8:0/7.0.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

<media-gfx/imagemagick-7:=[cxx] required by (media-gfx/inkscape-0.92.4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

^                      ^

<media-gfx/imagemagick-7:0/6.9.10.78=[cxx] required by (media-gfx/inkscape-0.92.4:0/0::gentoo, installed)                                                                                                                                                         

^                       ^^^^^^^^^^^^^

```

```
[I] media-gfx/inkscape

     Verfügbare Versionen:   0.92.4^t ~1.0_beta2^t **9999*l^t {cdr dbus dia exif gnome graphicsmagick imagemagick inkjar jemalloc jpeg latex lcms nls openmp postscript spell static-libs svg2 visio wpg PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="+python2_7 python3_5 python3_6 python3_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="+python2_7 python3_5 python3_6 python3_7"}                                                         

     Installierte Versionen: 0.92.4^t(14:31:35 15.12.2019)(cdr dia exif imagemagick inkjar jpeg latex lcms nls openmp postscript spell visio wpg -dbus -gnome -static-libs PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7")                                                                                                                                                     

     Startseite:             https://inkscape.org/

     Beschreibung:           SVG based generic vector-drawing program
```

Die gänderten USE-Flags nimmt portage nicht auf... Hier ist die package.use/inkscape:

```
# 2017-03-28

media-gfx/inkscape cdr dia exif graphicsmagick imagemagick inkjar latex lcms lzma postscript spell visio wpg 

# 2019-12-07 Update

# required by media-gfx/inkscape-0.92.4::gentoo[latex]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=media-gfx/pstoedit-3.70-r1 plotutils

```

Oder habe ich einen Tippfehler?

Geht graphicsmagick parallel zu imagemagick überhaupt? Sieht nach einem neuen BLock aus:

```
 emerge -a graphicsmagick

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] media-gfx/graphicsmagick-1.3.32  USE="X bzip2 cxx imagemagick jbig jpeg lcms openmp png svg threads tiff truetype webp wmf zlib -debug -fpx -lzma -modules -perl -postscript -q16 -q32 -static-libs"                                                                                                                                                                       

[blocks B      ] media-gfx/imagemagick ("media-gfx/imagemagick" is blocking media-gfx/graphicsmagick-1.3.32)

''

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

''

(media-gfx/imagemagick-6.9.10.78:0/6.9.10.78::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

media-gfx/imagemagick required by @selected

''

(media-gfx/graphicsmagick-1.3.32:0/1.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

graphicsmagick

''

''

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

''

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages
```

uhai

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Uhai,

ich hab mir grad mal die Mühe gemacht zu schauen... bei mir ist folgendes installiert:

```

media-gfx/imagemagick

...

Installierte Versionen: 7.0.9.8(0/7.0.9)^t(xx:xx:xx xx.xx.2019)(X bzip2 cxx jpeg lcms openmp pango png svg tiff truetype xml zlib -corefonts -djvu -fftw -fontconfig -fpx -graphviz -hdri -heif -jbig -jpeg2k -lqr -lzma -opencl -openexr -perl -postscript -q32 -q8 -raw -static-libs -test -webp -wmf)

     Startseite:             https://www.imagemagick.org/

     Beschreibung:           A collection of tools and libraries for many image formats

```

Und Portage hätte nichts dagegen wenn ich graphicsmagick installieren wollen würde.

```
emerge -av graphicsmagick

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] media-gfx/graphicsmagick-1.3.32:0/1.3::gentoo  USE="X bzip2 cxx jpeg lcms openmp png svg tiff truetype zlib -debug -fpx -imagemagick -jbig -lzma -modules -perl -postscript -q16 -q32 -static-libs -threads -webp -wmf" 5.406 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 5.406 KiB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]
```

Lediglich bei Inkscape bekomme ich halt die Fehlermeldung da sich dafür ein andere Python Single Target brauchen würden.

```
!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "media-gfx/inkscape" has unmet requirements.

- media-gfx/inkscape-0.92.4::gentoo USE="cdr dbus exif gnome jpeg lcms nls openmp spell -dia -imagemagick -inkjar -latex -postscript -static-libs -visio -wpg" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="-python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    python_single_target_python2_7

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    exactly-one-of ( python_single_target_python2_7 ) python_single_target_python2_7? ( python_targets_python2_7 )
```

Sollte also gehen. Wenn du die Maschine schon länger nicht mehr mit Updates versorgt hast und wie ich schon mal auf dirty Updates stehst, probiere bei so einem Block mal die Portage Option --changed-deps. wiki.gentoo.org Edit: Das Bezieht sich nicht auf dein aktuelles Problem, sondern eher wenn viel Zeit zwischen Updates verstrichen war und du Teile des Systems einzeln mit Updates versorgt hast.. und dein --world Update schon länger zurück liegt! /edit-ende

Aber ich bin da eh unkritisch und entferne die Pakete.. und versuch die später neu zu bauen. Da QT immer so ein Sauhaufen ist, hab ich dafür eine Datei die mir alle installierte QT Pakete entfernt und alle noch mal neu baut.

Zurück zu dem python2_7 und wegen der möglichen Abhängigkeit. Da wird im dem bug Thread immer noch drüber geschrieben. Entweder wartest du noch etwas ab, bis inscape 1.0 fertig wird, oder du verwendest vorzeitig ein Ebuild aus dem Bug. Miroslav berichtete in Kommentar 16 er hatte Erfolg mit dem bauen von Imagemagick 1.0 (beta_1) wenn man die Useflags anders setzt.

Musst halt schauen was du jetzt wie dringend brauchst.

----------

## uhai

Danke ChrisJumper,

ich hatte die eltzten Monate mehrere Blocks und daher die world-Updates ausgesetzt. Nachdem ich letzte Woche etwas Zeit hatte, konnte ich die Blocks weitgehend auflösen. Seitdem sind mir nur die beiden offenen Blocks geblieben. --changed-deps habe ich dabei auch schon benutzt....

Die python-Targets aus der make.conf habe ich im Zuge der vielen Blocks auch beseitigt... 

Wenn das an inkscape liegt, warte ich einfach auf die nächste Version.

uhai

----------

## Tyrus

@uhai:

Ich hab auch mal nachgesehen wegen der Versionen und USE-Flags:

```

[I] media-gfx/imagemagick

     Verfügbare Versionen:   6.9.10.78(0/6.9.10.78)^tu 7.0.9.8(0/7.0.9)^t **9999(0/7.0.9)*l^t {X bzip2 corefonts cxx djvu fftw fontconfig fpx graphviz hdri heif jbig jpeg jpeg2k lcms lqr lzma opencl openexr openmp pango perl png postscript q32 q8 raw static-libs svg test tiff truetype webp wmf xml zlib}

     Installierte Versionen: 7.0.9.8(0/7.0.9)^t(14:27:15 15.12.2019)(X bzip2 corefonts cxx djvu fftw fontconfig fpx graphviz hdri jbig jpeg jpeg2k lcms lzma openexr openmp pango perl png postscript raw svg tiff truetype webp wmf xml zlib -heif -lqr -opencl -q32 -q8 -static-libs -test)

     Startseite:             https://www.imagemagick.org/

     Beschreibung:           A collection of tools and libraries for many image formats

------------

[I] media-gfx/inkscape

     Verfügbare Versionen:   0.92.4^t (~)1.0_beta2^t **9999*l^t {cdr dbus dia exif gnome graphicsmagick imagemagick inkjar jemalloc jpeg latex lcms nls openmp postscript spell static-libs svg2 visio wpg PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="+python2_7 python3_5 python3_6 python3_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="+python2_7 python3_5 python3_6 python3_7"}

     Installierte Versionen: 1.0_beta2^t(12:35:57 11.12.2019)(cdr dbus dia exif graphicsmagick imagemagick inkjar jpeg lcms nls openmp postscript spell svg2 visio wpg -jemalloc -static-libs PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6 -python3_5 -python3_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_6 -python3_5 -python3_7")

     Startseite:             https://inkscape.org/

     Beschreibung:           SVG based generic vector-drawing program

------------

[I] media-gfx/graphicsmagick

     Verfügbare Versionen:   1.3.32(0/1.3) ~1.3.33(0/1.3) **9999(0/9999)*l {X bzip2 cxx debug fpx imagemagick jbig jpeg lcms lzma modules openmp perl png postscript q16 q32 static-libs svg threads tiff truetype webp wmf zlib}

     Installierte Versionen: 1.3.32(0/1.3)(12:02:07 06.12.2019)(X bzip2 cxx fpx jbig jpeg lcms lzma modules openmp perl png postscript svg threads tiff truetype webp wmf zlib -debug -imagemagick -q16 -q32 -static-libs)

     Startseite:             http://www.graphicsmagick.org/

     Beschreibung:           Collection of tools and libraries for many image formats

```

Mit media-gfx/inkscape-1.0_beta2 geht es bei mir zumindest. Dazu musst du auf die unstable Version wechseln.

----------

## franzf

 *uhai wrote:*   

> So, da ist die Ausgabe von emerge -uDNpvt @world:
> 
> ```
>  emerge -uDNpvt @world
> 
> ...

 

Danke. Aber leider taucht das Problem mit qtcore vs. libpcre2 da nicht auf. Ist das schon gelöst?

Und @Tyrus hat recht, mein Lösungsvorschlag bezügl. inkscape vs. imagemagick benötigt die unstable inkscape Version. Hatte ich vergessen. Sorry.

----------

## uhai

Anscheinend habe ich das PProblem, dass graphicsmagick das USE=-imagemagick nicht akzeptieren will. Ich habe das so gesetzt:

```
# 2017-03-29

media-gfx/graphicsmagick cxx ms truetype wmf -imagemagick

```

und so kommt das heraus:

```
emerge -a graphicsmagick

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] media-gfx/graphicsmagick-1.3.32  USE="X bzip2 cxx imagemagick jbig jpeg lcms openmp png svg threads tiff truetype webp wmf zlib -debug -fpx -lzma -modules -perl -postscript -q16 -q32 -static-libs"                                                                                                                                                                       

[blocks B      ] media-gfx/imagemagick ("media-gfx/imagemagick" is blocking media-gfx/graphicsmagick-1.3.32)

''

* Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

* installed at the same time on the same system.

''

(media-gfx/imagemagick-6.9.10.78:0/6.9.10.78::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

media-gfx/imagemagick required by @selected

''

(media-gfx/graphicsmagick-1.3.32:0/1.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

graphicsmagick

''

''

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

''

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

''

```

Woran kann das liegen? Habe ich einen Schreibfehler?

uhai

----------

## franzf

Hast du irgendwo evtl. noch einen anderen Eintrag, der USE="imagemagick" wieder aktiviert? Du kannst ja mal grep auf dein komplettes /etc/portage loslassen, wenn du unsicher bist.

----------

## uhai

Bingo!

Beim xorg-server war noch ein USE=imagemagick versteckt. auf grep hätte ich auch selber kommen können.... Sorry, manchmal ist man so festgefressen das man den Wald vor lauter BÄumen nicht sieht. Jetzt habe ich erstmal 126 Pakete am laufen....

Bleibt der Block zwischen qtcore und libpcre2... oder vielleicht löst der sich gleich mit?

uhai

----------

## franzf

Wie hast du denn die 126 Pakete in dem Update zustande bekommen?

Das emerge -uDNpvt @world, das du gepostet hast, listet nur 1 Update und sagt auch nichts mit libpcre2 und qtcore.

Ich würde halt gerne sehen, warum libpcre2[pcre16,unicode], wie es auch bereits installiert ist, auf einmal nicht mehr passt.

Das -v (--verbose) und -t (--tree) zeigt in der Paketliste alle USE-Flags, ebenso den gesamten dependency tree.

Ich nehme an, dass du an den pcre2-USE-Flags etwas geändert hast, was jetzt bockt, aber sicher sagen kann ich das erst, wenn ich die gesamte emerge Ausgabe sehe.

----------

## uhai

Ich habe anscheinend jetzt keine Pakete mehr mit Python 2.7 drin, daher wird eine ganze Menge neu übersetzt....

Den Block mit libprce2 habe ich schon von Anfang an, siehe ersten Post. Mein Fehler, ich dachte, die beiden Dinge hängen evtl. zusammen.... Das hätte ich doch eher trennen sollen.

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Hi,

schau zb mal mit einem 

```
emerge -pvO =dev-libs/libpcre2-10.33-r1
```

 mit welchen Flags das Paket tatsächlich gebaut werden würde.

Und dann ggf noch mit einem 

```
grep -r dev-libs/libpcre2 /etc/portage/
```

 um zu schauen was ggf wo gesetzt ist.

----------

## uhai

Hallo Josef.95,

das ist seltsam:

```
emerge -pvO =dev-libs/libpcre2-10.33-r1

After8 ~ # zsh: dev-libs/libpcre2-10.33-r1 not found
```

Laut eix ist es in der Version aber installiert:

```

eix libpcre2

[I] dev-libs/libpcre2

     Verfügbare Versionen:   10.32 10.33-r1 ~10.34 {bzip2 +jit libedit pcre16 pcre32 +readline +recursion-limit split-usr static-libs unicode zlib ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_RISCV="lp64 lp64d" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32"}                                                                                                                                                      

     Installierte Versionen: 10.33-r1(20:50:19 03.11.2019)(bzip2 jit pcre16 readline recursion-limit split-usr unicode zlib -libedit -pcre32 -static-libs ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_RISCV="-lp64 -lp64d" ABI_S390="-32 -64" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32")                                                                                                                                      

     Startseite:             http://www.pcre.org/

     Beschreibung:           Perl-compatible regular expression library

```

grep gibt keine Treffer in /etc/portage. 

BTW:

Meine Aktion mit imagmagick & graphicmagick ist durch, gibt aber Verluste:

media-gfx/entangle-2.0 und digikam-6.3.0-r1 haben abgebrochen und ich mußte  mit --skipfirst weitermachen....

uhai

----------

## mike155

```
zsh: dev-libs/libpcre2-10.33-r1 not found
```

Verwendest Du die zsh als System-Shell? Im englischsprachigen Forum hatten wir 2 oder 3 Mal sehr merkwürdige Probleme, die sich dann als Folge der zsh herausgestellt haben. Das hat vermutlich NICHTS mit Deinem aktuellen Problem  zu tun, aber Du solltest das im Hinterkopf behalten...

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, ich glaub mit zsh müsste man es dann wegen dem "=" in Anführungszeichen setzen. Versuche es mal mit 

```
emerge -pvO "=dev-libs/libpcre2-10.33-r1"
```

----------

## uhai

guter Hinweis, ich habe gestern mit chsh umgestellt....

Allerdings noch keinen Neustart gemacht. Soweit ich weiß wird das erst nach dem Neustart aktiv, oder?

uhai

----------

## mike155

Schau Dir mal die Ausgabe an von

```
emerge --info
```

Meiner Erfahrung nach sollte dort stehen:

```
Portage ....

======= ....

System uname: ....

KiB Mem: ....

KiB Swap: ....

Timestamp of ....

Head commit ....

sh bash 4.4_p23-r1    <<<<< ================

ld GNU ld ....
```

Wenn dort etwas anderes steht als "sh bash" sollte man besser auf bash umstellen - sonst kann es Probleme geben.

Hier sind übrigens Fälle, in denen die zsh zu Problemen geführt hat: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1104332.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1090426.htmlWie man die System-Shell umschaltet, wird hier erklärt: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/ShellLast edited by mike155 on Mon Dec 16, 2019 3:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## uhai

```
sh bash 4.4_p23-r1

```

 habe ich da stehen. Also sollte es doch funktionieren...

uhai

----------

## mike155

Sorry, ich wollte mit dem "zsh" Thema niemanden verwirren.

Ich habe das "zsh" in der Ausgabe von emerge gesehen - und das triggert bei mir zusammen mit "merkwürdigen Problemen" sofort die "Vorsicht, es könnte mit zsh zusammenhängen" Alarm-Lampe... 

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass es im aktuellen Fall ein Problem mit der "zsh" gibt. 

Es ist trotzdem gut, dass 'emerge --info' bei uhai die bash anzeigt  :Smile: 

----------

## uhai

Ich habe mit portpeek noch die Konfigurationsdateien aufgeräumt und emerge -auDNtv world angeschoben. Einen Block habe ich imemr noch:

```
'

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

''

dev-libs/libpcre2:0

''

($'[32mdev-libs/libpcre2-10.33-r1:0/0::gentoo$'[39;49;00m, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

dev-libs/libpcre2[$'[31;01mp$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mc$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mr$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01me$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01m1$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01m6$'[39;49;00m,unicode] required by ($'[34mdev-qt/qtcore-5.12.5-r1:5/5.12::gentoo$'[39;49;00m, installed)                                                     

^^^^^^

''
```

und diese ganzen bescheuerten Escape-Codes. Woher kommen die denn?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

uhai,

wie das dev-libs/libpcre2 Paket aktuell laut eix Ausgabe installiert ist, ist doch wurscht. Zum auflösen des dep trees ist es für portage interessant wie (mit welchen Flags) das Paket konfiguriert ist, und wie es gebaut werden würde.

Siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8398538.html#8398538 , ich denke die Ausgabe sollte weiterhelfen.

----------

## uhai

Da habe ich bisher  keine Asugabe bekommen. Jetzt klappt das aber:

```
 emerge -pvO "=dev-libs/libpcre2-10.33-r1"

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libpcre2-10.33-r1::gentoo  USE="bzip2 jit readline recursion-limit (split-usr) unicode zlib -libedit -pcre16* -pcre32 -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB                                                                                                         

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

```

Was bedeutet das * bei prce16? Kommt das use-flag aus dem Profil?

uhai

----------

## franzf

man emerge -> "--verbose"

 *        suffix      transition to or from the enabled state

Das USE Flag wird also von enabled nach disabled verändert.

Wo kommt das her?

make.conf und /etc/portage/package.use durchgraben.

EDIT:

USE=pcre16 wird auch über desktop-profiles aktiviert, ist also für andere Profile aus.

Hast du denn kürzlich dein Profile geändert?

Wenn du es nicht über USE Flags selber ausgemacht hast: Was sagt eselect profile show?

----------

## uhai

Ein Eintrag in package.use, der im Laufe der Ursachenforschung entstnad und übersehen wurde....

Damit wäre das auch erledigt. emerge -auDNtv --changed-use --with-bdeps y world bring tnichts mehr zu Tage...

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe

uhai

AKTUALISIERUNG:

er ist wieder da!:

```
''

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

''

dev-libs/libpcre2:0

''

(dev-libs/libpcre2-10.33-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

dev-libs/libpcre2[pcre16,unicode] required by (dev-qt/qtcore-5.12.5-r1:5/5.12::gentoo, installed)                                                                                                                                           

^^^^^^

''
```

Gleichzeitig bekomme ich wieder keine Ausgabe mehr für emerge -pvO =dev-libs/libpcre2-10.33-r1 :

```
After8 ~ # emerge -pvO =dev-libs/libpcre2-10.33-r1

After8 ~ # zsh: dev-libs/libpcre2-10.33-r1 not found

```

Scheint aber installiert zu sein:

```
eix libpcre2                   

[I] dev-libs/libpcre2

     Verfügbare Versionen:   10.32 10.33-r1 ~10.34 {bzip2 +jit libedit pcre16 pcre32 +readline +recursion-limit split-usr static-libs unicode zlib ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_RISCV="lp64 lp64d" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32"}                                                                                                                                                      

     Installierte Versionen: 10.33-r1(20:50:19 03.11.2019)(bzip2 jit pcre16 readline recursion-limit split-usr unicode zlib -libedit -pcre32 -static-libs ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_RISCV="-lp64 -lp64d" ABI_S390="-32 -64" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32")                                                                                                                                      

     Startseite:             http://www.pcre.org/

     Beschreibung:           Perl-compatible regular expression library
```

??? uhai ???

----------

## Josef.95

Huh, gleiches Spiel wie vorher :)

Schau bitte via 

```
emerge -pvO "=dev-libs/libpcre2-10.33-r1"
```

 mit welchen Flags gebaut werden würde.

Beachte bitte, mit deiner spezial zsh Shell brauchst du die Anführungszeichen.

=dev-libs/libpcre2-10.33-r1

vs

"=dev-libs/libpcre2-10.33-r1"

Alternativ sollte es auch auf ner Linux Textkonsole (tty) mit der default bash Shell funktionieren.

----------

## uhai

Hallo Josef.95,

das war ein Eintrag in den package.use/* der eigentlich auskommentiert war mit "#". Nachdem ich diese Zeile komplett gelöscht habe ging das emerge -auDNtv --changed-use --with-bdeps y world durch. Allerdings brach das ab mit einer Fehlermeldung bei qtwebkit, die ich vermutlich in diesem ninja: build stopped: subcommand failed beschrieben ist. Dort wird empfohlen Makeopts=j1 zu setzen, das probiere ich gerade aus. (Läuft sehr langsam...). leider nicht geklappt:

```
/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.212.0_pre20190629/work/qtwebkit-5.212.0-alpha3/Source/WebCore/bindings/js/DOMWrapperWorld.h:46:125:   required from here

/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.212.0_pre20190629/work/qtwebkit-5.212.0-alpha3/Source/WTF/wtf/HashTable.h:717:5: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault

  717 |     }

      |     ^

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <https://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

ninja: build stopped: subcommand failed.

 * ERROR: dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.212.0_pre20190629::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   ninja -v -j1 -l0 failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  125:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3625:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1283:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line 1464:  Called _cmake_ninja_src_make

 *   environment, line  561:  Called eninja

 *   environment, line 1765:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "$@" || die "${nonfatal_args[@]}" "${*} failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.212.0_pre20190629::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.212.0_pre20190629::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.212.0_pre20190629/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.212.0_pre20190629/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.212.0_pre20190629/work/qtwebkit-5.212.0_pre20190629_build'

 * S: '/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.212.0_pre20190629/work/qtwebkit-5.212.0-alpha3'

```

Was das alles mit libpcre2 zu tun hat und warum das Löschen der auskommentierte Zeile im package.use den Block beseitigt hat ist mir allerdings noch nicht klar.

emerge -pvO "=dev-libs/libpcre2-10.33-r1":

```
 emerge -pvO "=dev-libs/libpcre2-10.33-r1"

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libpcre2-10.33-r1::gentoo  USE="bzip2 jit readline recursion-limit (split-usr) unicode zlib -libedit -pcre16* -pcre32 -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

```

USE=-pcre16 habe ich nicht gesetzt:

```
/home/uhai/ grep 'pcre' /etc/portage/package.use/*   

/etc/portage/package.use/libpcre:dev-libs/libpcre abi_x86_32
```

```
/home/uhai/ euse -I pcre16

global use flags (searching: pcre16)

************************************************************

grep: /var/lib/layman/lua/profiles/use.desc: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

grep: /usr/local/portage/profiles/use.desc: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

no matching entries found

local use flags (searching: pcre16)

************************************************************

[-      ] pcre16 (dev-libs/libpcre):

Build PCRE library for 16 bit characters (e.g. UTF-16).

[-      ] pcre16 (dev-libs/libpcre2):

Build PCRE library for 16 bit characters (e.g. UTF-16).
```

Anscheinend ist meine Annahme falsch, dass dieses USE im Profil gesetzt wird. Offensichtlich muss ich das aktivieren. Das habe ich als nächstes versucht. Führt zu einem reemerge von qtwebkit, das ja abbricht.

(Die dämlichen Escape-Codes, die die portage-Ausgabe verunzieren machen das auch nicht übersichtlicher)

```
 emerge -auDNtv --with-bdeps y --changed-use --backtrack=30 world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.212.0_pre20190629:5/5.212::gentoo  USE="X geolocation hyphen multimedia opengl orientation printsupport webp -gles2 -gstreamer -jit -nsplugin -qml" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB
```

uhai

----------

## franzf

Ich hatte doch schon geschrieben, dass das über das desktop profile gesetzt wird, ebenso Joseph.95 (für ein paar Minuten).

Ein vollständiges emerge --info wäre da nicht schlecht.

Wenn du ein desktop profile verwendest könnte sich ein -pcre16 auch noch in anderen Dateien verstecken.

```
grep -r pcre /etc/portage
```

Wg. webkit: Wie viel Arbeitsspeicher (RAM) hat der Rechner?

----------

## uhai

Hallo Franzf,

inzwischen bin ich etwas verwirrt: brauche ich das pcre16 jetzt oder nicht?

Momentan ist es deaktiviert:

```
euse -i pcre16

global use flags (searching: pcre16)

************************************************************

no matching entries found

local use flags (searching: pcre16)

************************************************************

[-      ] pcre16

    dev-libs/libpcre: Build PCRE library for 16 bit characters (e.g. 

    UTF-16).

        [-  ] (3) 8.41-r1 [gentoo]

        [-  ] (3) 8.42 [gentoo]

        [-  ] (3) 8.43 [gentoo]

[-      ] pcre16

    dev-libs/libpcre2: Build PCRE library for 16 bit characters (e.g. 

    UTF-16).

        [+P ] 10.32 [gentoo]

        [+P ] 10.33-r1 [gentoo]

        [+P ] 10.34 [gentoo]

```

Die vorletzte Zeile für Version 10.33-r1 zeigt aber "[+P ]" - was soll das bedeuten? Brauche ich es doch für libpcre2?

```
grep -r pcre /etc/portage

/etc/portage/package.use/libpcre:dev-libs/libpcre abi_x86_32

/etc/portage/package.use/libpcre:dev-libs/libpcre2 pcre16

```

Sollte also gesetzt sein, wird aber von euse als nicht aktiv gezeigt??? Wie kann ich die profile-Einstellungen auslesen?

Hier ist die emerge --info-Ausgabe:

 emerge --info

Portage 2.3.79 (python 3.6.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/systemd, gcc-9.2.0, glibc-2.29-r7, 4.19.86-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.19.86-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_FX-tm-8350_Eight-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:    32901640 total,  13981416 free

KiB Swap:     524284 total,    523004 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 19 Dec 2019 09:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 2410e9ccf95f28ae4f82e87d5995f6553be8f21d

sh bash 4.4_p23-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.32 p2) 2.32.0

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p23-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r4::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.17::gentoo, 3.6.9::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.14.6::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.13.4-r2::gentoo, 1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.32-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            9.2.0-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.19::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.29-r7::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

mein-repo

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

lua

    location: /var/lib/layman/lua

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: https://anongit.gentoo.org/git/proj/lua.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php7.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ rsync://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ rsync://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo rsync://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de_DE de"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cdda cddb cdr clamav cli crypt cups cxx dga dri dts dvd dvdr exif ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gphoto2 heif iconv icu ipv6 jbig jpeg jpeg2k lcms lensfun libtirpc lisp mmx mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre php png qt5 raw readline scanner seccomp split-usr sse sse2 ssl svg systemd tcpd theora threads tiff truetype udev unicode v4l vcd vdpau vim-syntax webp wmf xattr xine xv xvid xvms zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="bindist mmx sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev wacom" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php-7" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24 ruby25" SANE_BACKENDS="hp" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

[/code]

Da steht es nicht dabei....

Fast vergessen - der Speicher:

```
 free

              gesamt       benutzt     frei      gemns.  Puffer/Cache verfügbar

Speicher:    32901640     8560904    13913588      901224    10427148    23109468

Swap:        524284        1280      523004

```

uhai

[code]

----------

## franzf

Du bist also NICHT auf nem desktop Profil. Wie bereits geschrieben: Nur auf einem desktop Profil wird das pcre16 USE Flag gesetzt, ansonsten muss das über package.use gemacht werden.

Und du bist noch auf dem 17.0er Profil, auf dich wartet noch ein deftiger Brocken bei der Umstellung auf 17.1 - UNBEDINGT DIE NEWS LESEN! -> eselect news -> da ist mehr zu tun als profile link umbiegen.

Wegen webkit kann ich nix sagen. Hab vor langer Zeit alles deaktiviert was webkit-gtk/qtwebkit/qtwebengine braucht. Selbst auf der 8GB Maschine meines Vaters kam es zu Problemen.

Du hast scheinbar 32GB, sieht nach ausreichend Speicher aus. Du kannst ja mal top o.Ä. nebenher laufen lassen um zu schauen, ob beim Abbruch des emerge übermäßig Speicher verbraucht wird...

----------

## uhai

OK, das USE pcre16 habe ich gestern gesetzt, heute morgen lief das update problemlos durch. Vielen Dank für Deine Geduld...

Den profile-Wechsel habe ich aus Zeitmangel verdrängt. An die news kann ich mich erinnern, damals war mir das zu heikel und dann habe ich das vergessen. Bei der profil-Wahl bin nich auch unschlüssig.... Ich verwende bisher systemd & fluxbox, das soll auch so bleiben. Also eher desktop mit plasma oder gtk? Oder wieder systemd?

uhai

----------

## franzf

Ich verwende default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop

Hab eigentlich awesomeWM, aber für unfreakige Leute hab ich auch plasma installiert, geht problemlos.

Alles mit systemd.

Kannst also auch auf dem systemd bleiben und nen desktop verwenden  :Wink:  Für manche Sachen braucht es halt Anpassungen.

----------

## uhai

ok, dann mach ich mal ein Backup und wechsel dann das profil. Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe, vermutlich mache ich bald einen neuen Thread auf...  :Wink: 

uhai

----------

